# Christmas Blooper



## photogoddess (Dec 25, 2005)

I was taking a photo of my nieces when my dad accidentally walked between us. This is the result.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2005)

Hehe!  That's pretty funny!


----------



## XPRO.US (Dec 26, 2005)

Photogoddess, are you a hapa?


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 26, 2005)

XPRO.US said:
			
		

> Photogoddess, are you a hapa?



What is that? :scratch:


----------



## Rapala46 (Dec 26, 2005)

you may be able to crop him out...?  Nice blooper. lol


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 26, 2005)

Rapala46 said:
			
		

> you may be able to crop him out...?  Nice blooper. lol



Oh probably but I couldn't stop laughing when I saw this one. :lmao:


----------



## ViciousSummer (Dec 27, 2005)

Rapala46 said:
			
		

> you may be able to crop him out...?  Nice blooper. lol


Better yet, you should blow it up to an 8X10, put it in a nice frame and give it to him for Christmas next year...hahaha. That really is a hilarious pic. The look on his face is priceless :lmao:


----------



## Fadi (Dec 28, 2005)

Bloopers make the best pictures.


----------



## linzmcwilliams (Jan 2, 2006)

Haha classic! I agree, you really should frame it and give it to him.


----------



## Gary (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks like a typical Christmas morning to me.  Great pic.


----------



## BubblePixel (Jan 7, 2006)

LOL!!!
Nice Candid shot!... :lmao:


----------

